# College Student Arrested During Class



## dancingalone (Mar 25, 2010)

Warning:  Some cursing.

[yt]S-KFA1U8iOw[/yt]


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang, it looks like a picnic in that classroom.  Back when I was in college, some prof's didn't even allow bottles of water in the classroom.  

The student had every opportunity to not get herself in trouble, yet she kept pushing the issue.  Plain and simple.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet if the girl or the teacher knew that camera was running, there'd be 2 people being removed from the class. LOL.

Anyways...as usual with most bystander recordings, we dont know what led up to this.  Seems like there was some sort of disagreement with another student, and then between the girl and the teacher.  

Like I always say, if people just STFU, and cooperated, and didn't act like fools, half their headaches would never be.  Gotta love it though when the girl resists initially, gets taken to the ground, and then asks why she's handcuffed, why she's on the ground, why one of the officers has their hand/knee in her back, etc.   She claims that she wasn't resisting.  Well, if that wasn't resisting I hate to see what is. 

Love the way she says that the teacher is making her do this. Sorry, nobody is making her do anything.  She could easily just shut her big fat mouth and let the class resume.  But of course, she had to keep flapping, further taking the class off topic, and brining on the headaches.

And yes, that class does seem more like a picnic than a place to learn.  I could see a bottle of water or coffee, but when you start bringing in food....


----------



## grydth (Mar 30, 2010)

Obviously a lot had transpired before the video, and there's always the thought that something could mitigate or explain this behavior.... but frankly I suspect strongly that what happened before was probably _far worse_.... after all, you don't get 3 LEOs already in the classroom over a purely academic dispute..

 The arrestee has an interesting defense in, "I didn't threaten you, I threatened *her.*" Um, not going to fly.

Then, telling the police,"You're going to have to carry me out of here." is never a good idea if you want to go home instead of to the station.

How did somebody with zero self control who cannot speak one sentence without using a threat or obscenity ever get into _*college*_? What university is this???


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

MJS said:


> And yes, that class does seem more like a picnic than a place to learn. I could see a bottle of water or coffee, but when you start bringing in food....


Yeah, back in the old days, they only had ashtrays and steno pads.  I've seen some film from college classrooms in the 50's and 60's and I'm amazed that anyone survived college without getting lung cancer.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

The YouTube description says: 



> A student was arrested after throwing a waterbottle at another student,  threatening the class and teacher and resisting arrest after campus  police asked her 3 times to leave with them.



What I noticed from the beginning of the video is that the students seated in front of her are walking out.  I don't know if they are walking out because class was over, or because enough was enough, but they are clearly leaving on their own volition.  The students remaining appeared to be seated behind her, or otherwise between her and the doorway.

Regardless of who did what to who, the remaining students were in a position where, in order to get to the door, they would have to walk directly past their classmate who is a bit unstable to say the least.  I know I have been in a situation like that before, and it is rather scary.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 31, 2010)

ghetto people acting ghetto


----------

